
Show HN: Perspective recovery of text with Python+OpenCV - mzucker
https://mzucker.github.io/2016/10/11/unprojecting-text-with-ellipses.html
======
gus_massa
Nice.

I don't understand why you use a graph to detect the position of x an y
separately and not a scatter plot of x and y together.

Does it work with characters with more than one part, like "ij:;!?"? Is it
confused by comas and periods ".;" that are much smaller? What about accented
letters like "ñÑáÁ"?

